
Tesla Model 3 leaked specs: 0-60 under 4 sec fast and 300+ mile range options - doener
http://electrek.co/2016/03/30/tesla-model-3-specs/
======
ssweintrau
This seems impossible but so did under 3 seconds for Model S

